# Wind on leaders to Madness!



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This will put a burr under a saddle or two here but the internet does spread innovation and new ideas much faster than narrow minded types resistant to change ever could. This is a new world and you have to think outside of the box to stay on the cutting edge of things. Some things are tried and true but new ideas open a whole new realm of possibilities. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBUeYWeuyYw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI-wPwmgmzg









*STEP 1 - You'll need 42 inches of Dacron to make a 12-inch double splice (see table to match Dacron to leader strength). With a tight half-hitch, secure a rubber band around the Dacron at the halfway point. Double over a piece of single-strand wire at least 48 inches long, making a tight loop with a pair of pliers. Feed the looped end of the wire into one end of the Dacron, carefully pushing until you reach the rubber band. At this point, push the wire loop out the side of the Dacron. Put the other end of the Dacron through the wire loop. Now pull the wire, with Dacron tag attached, all the way back through and out of the Dacron. Remove the wire. Now you have an inner and outer piece of Dacron.*

*STEP 2 - Hold the inner piece of Dacron and push the outer piece back, bunching it up toward the rubber band. Prepare mono to be spliced by cutting it cleanly, then mark it with a pen 12 inches from the end. Lightly heat the tip of the mono with a flame and tap with your finger to form a small mushroom cap. Feed the leader material into the Dacron until reaching the 12-inch mark to make the inner splice. It's not necessary to scratch or sand the mono before splicing.*

*STEP 3 - At the point where the inner Dacron meets the mark on the mono, apply a drop of Superglue or similar adhesive. Smooth it out and let dry.*

*STEP 4 - Hold the Dacron tightly at the rubber band and work the bunched-up material back down and over the entire inner splice. Go about an inch past this point and complete the outer splice by gluing as in Step 3. Secure the Dacron loop to something solid, then stretch and secure the leader material -- this makes it easier to apply the serving. Trim any long threads of Dacron at the point where the leader enters. Double a piece of waxed thread or dental floss and start a series of tight half-hitches about a half-inch up the Dacron side of the splice. Continue past the junction of the two materials and onto the leader for another half-inch. Finish the servings with a three-wrap uni knot, trim and apply a little superglue. The finished servings should be about an inch long.*

(Picture and instruction by Dave Underwood)


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

been doing that for quite a while now and it works great. takes a little practice to get it right but not that hard to do.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Cobe Killer if the short insert wind on leaders are the ones you say aren't hard to do then please post up on it. Long inserts are pretty much as good as they are going to get right now baring advances in material technology but the short insert leaders are where the challenge lies today.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Who is your company of choice for your hollow core? That stuff can be crazy expensive.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kenton said:


> Who is your company of choice for your hollow core? That stuff can be crazy expensive.


Not sure about kim, but I'll take jerry brown over any. I have 200lb JB hollow on one of my set ups. 600 yards is only $105 compared to that crazy expensive PP hollow ace.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Personally I like Power Pro Ace HC ice blue, I have used the white 16 strand Jerry Brown Line One and liked it but their depth finder has stained one of my rods with a reddish tint that I haven't been able to get off. There are some Japanese brands that I have never tried but they are more expensive.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kim said:


> Personally I like Power Pro Ace HC ice blue, I have used the white 16 strand Jerry Brown Line One and liked it but their depth finder has stained one of my rods with a reddish tint that I haven't been able to get off. There are some Japanese brands that I have never tried but they are more expensive.


Posted at the same time with opposite answers lol.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out the new seaguar threadlock hollowcore. Have had it for about 18 months now and it is just now getting into tackle stores. Awesome stuff, a breeze to splice

200# power pro. I just have to ask, "why?"


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This is how I've always done them. I just go more than 12 inches since I've had some fail during testing. I wouldn't call this "new". It's just inserting less.

I serve mine with a different routine as well that goes much faster.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Check out the new seaguar threadlock hollowcore. Have had it for about 18 months now and it is just now getting into tackle stores. Awesome stuff, a breeze to splice
> 
> 200# power pro. I just have to ask, "why?"


It's a 130 class. Why not? It's not much bigger, cost only $10 more and gives me a little extra strength. Sure I could run 130lb jerry brown. But, I just went with 200lb. My other 130 has an unknown size dacron. It's massive. I saw 500lb jerry yesterday and it's probably bigger than that.

We won't even get into my mono if 200lb shocks you


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The PPHC has a breaking strength of about#120 or so. That combined with the fact that it's thinner than the #100 HC more can be put on the reels,a big asset on the spinning set ups and its also a tad stronger than the#100HC. 16 strand vs 12 strand.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think you may be onto something good with the Seaguar Hc Captain Woody. Mullethead sent me a link where fluorocarbon leader was tested and Seaguar came out on top. I have a suspicion that the HC braid will too.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> It's a 130 class. Why not? It's not much bigger, cost only $10 more and gives me a little extra strength. Sure I could run 130lb jerry brown. But, I just went with 200lb. My other 130 has an unknown size dacron. It's massive. I saw 500lb jerry yesterday and it's probably bigger than that.
> 
> We won't even get into my mono if 200lb shocks you


Maybe you know something I dont. But a couple words that come to mind are excessive, overkill, and unnecessary.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Maybe you know something I dont. But a couple words that come to mind are excessive, overkill, and unnecessary.


200lb jerry on a tiagra 130 is not unnecessary. Maybe like 500lb, but not 200lb


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

How many pounds of drag can a Tiagra 130 put down?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Kenton said:


> How many pounds of drag can a Tiagra 130 put down?


It's max drag is 99. Mine is set for 42lbs of drag at strike. Might up it a little


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok thanks.


----------

